# Wife crashed coming off lift



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow whenever I fall I always gather myself and scurry away as fast as possible. That sucks! :thumbsdown:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I think I'd ask the resort to train their lift staff better.:thumbsdown:
It's not like they have much else to do than to prevent the type of collision that your wife had.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Bummer...hope she has a speedy recovery


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Donutz said:


> Still, you can bet I'm gonna hear about it for a while...



Donutz, you being a mod, an excellent husband and generally a nice guy....repeat after me...it takes practice...

"Awww honey, yes...I know you hurt, that lifty was a tard...it was a big yard sale you had. Honey, I would never let anything really bad happen to you.....its far from your heart and you're not going to die today. ....And I'm hungry and can you make me a sandwich?"


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Bummer...hope she has a speedy recovery


I didn't get hurt, but the same kinda thing happened to me. Guy fell right at the start of the runoff and just sat there. Chair wasn't crowded so I tried to slide my butt to the right to be able to clear him once I could stand up & didn't quite make it. My fall only hurt my pride tho!

WTF is wrong with people!! After I fell, I got the hell outta the way!!! (always have!) That dink, was still sittin' there for the next chair full of people to avoid!! 

X2 - Hope the wife has a speedy recovery! :thumbsup:

(Edit)



wrathfuldeity said:


> ...its far from your heart and you're not going to die today. ....And I'm hungry and can you make me a sandwich?"


N-i-i-ce Wrath,.. You tryin' to get Donutz a Cracked Rib?!!! :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

what's the point of having a liftie :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you fall in front of me and I could risk injury or ride over you I will ride over you to preserve myself. It's part of my I don't value human life campaign.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you fall in front of me and I could risk injury or ride over you I will ride over you to preserve myself. It's part of my I don't value human life campaign.


X2, when I am riding chairs, if somebody falls in front of me and I can't avoid them, they are getting run over. I am not going to injure myself cause of some other yutz.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

glad she's o.k...but good thing it was after your last run and not at the beginning of the sesh

I had a close call couple days ago where I was right at the top, ready to dismount, when the lift suddenly jerked to a stop. Since I'm already at the off ramp, I go ahead and start to slide off...when the lifty totally floors it, immediately jerking me over the bottom of the ramp where I drop what seemed like about ten feet to flat. Lucky I didn't crack something and no one was in the chairs behind me. Didn't even think the lifty was going to come out of the booth (probably because I was yelling), but he finally did...just to blame the operator at the bottom...didn't even ask if I was o.k.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you fall in front of me and I could risk injury or ride over you I will ride over you to preserve myself. It's part of my I don't value human life campaign.





killclimbz said:


> X2, when I am riding chairs, if somebody falls in front of me and I can't avoid them, they are getting run over. I am not going to injure myself cause of some other yutz.


+ 300

common newp mistake there donutz.... always land on the gaper - they're usually nice n pudgy and always softer than an icy ramp. 

you try and take me out and yer gonna get taken OUT>


also - never, NEVER call 'last run'. that will get you fucked up every time. if you have to say anything err on the side of "let's take two and skip the last". even that is pushing it.... safest thing is a serious look of eye contact and a "i'm good whenever"


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> + 300
> 
> common newp mistake there donutz.... always land on the gaper - they're usually nice n pudgy and always softer than an icy ramp.
> 
> ...


when someone asks me if i wanna take one last run i always say nah, im taking 100 more.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> when someone asks me if i wanna take one last run i always say nah, im taking 100 more.


hahah fuck yea :thumbsup:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

When someone falls unloading it is the responsibility of the rider behind them to administer a teabag. If the liftie interrupts then that person shall also be tea-bagged. These are the rules....live by them or stay off the hill.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> That dink, was still sittin' there for the next chair full of people to avoid!!


Actually my daughter and her friend were on the chair behind us and they just ran right over the guy's equipment (the ski stuff, not the personal stuff :laugh: )


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> also - never, NEVER call 'last run'. that will get you fucked up every time. if you have to say anything err on the side of "let's take two and skip the last". even that is pushing it.... safest thing is a serious look of eye contact and a "i'm good whenever"


Yep. Learned THAT lesson.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

your wife is much nicer than I am! If I was a skier and I had poles you bet I'd be jabbing any motherfucker in my way while getting off the lift. Sometimes, I wish I did have poles to hit people with anyway. 

hope she gets better soon.


----------

